# Help please



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

I am trying to get information on a longstay serviced apartment. The Loft Residence located at 30 Soi 4 Hussadhisawee Rd. The only information I can obtain is from their web site. If anyone can give me any input on this place it would be greatly appreiciated as I am thinking of doing a long stay at the property.

Thanks


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

retired1 said:


> I am trying to get information on a longstay serviced apartment. The Loft Residence located at 30 Soi 4 Hussadhisawee Rd. The only information I can obtain is from their web site. If anyone can give me any input on this place it would be greatly appreiciated as I am thinking of doing a long stay at the property.
> 
> Thanks


In what part of Thailand is this place may I ask?


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Its in Chiang Mai according to a google search. Seems kind of pricey, imo.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

*Loft Residence*



King Silk said:


> In what part of Thailand is this place may I ask?


It is located in Chiang Mai the address is 30 Soi 4 Hussadhisawee Rd.


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

*The Loft "pricey"*



Acid_Crow said:


> Its in Chiang Mai according to a google search. Seems kind of pricey, imo.


This interests me, because as a very newbie member, all I know is what I can find on the internet. I won't be coming into Chiang Mai until January 2010.
Just today I've been browsing serviced apartments, and thought The Loft looked pretty cheap compared to most of the places advertised on the web.
Am I going to find significantly less expensive lodging for a light-traveling single male once I get there?
That would be nice to hear if true.
Thanks


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

*Loft Residence*



anselpixel said:


> This interests me, because as a very newbie member, all I know is what I can find on the internet. I won't be coming into Chiang Mai until January 2010.
> Just today I've been browsing serviced apartments, and thought The Loft looked pretty cheap compared to most of the places advertised on the web.
> Am I going to find significantly less expensive lodging for a light-traveling single male once I get there?
> That would be nice to hear if true.
> Thanks


I am arriving in late January and will be there until early March. I thought the prices were really inexpensive also for what you seem to be getting for the money. It would be great if someone in Chiang Mai could drop by and investigate the place for us. The only other thing that sort of raised a red flag is that the company is based in Malaysia and that is who one deals with, there is no address or any information regarding the Malaysian Company. The only way I found this out was when I wanted to fax them something, and when I went to confirm with the sales manager the fax number that is on their website I was told, no it was to be faxed to their company in Malaysia.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

anselpixel said:


> This interests me, because as a very newbie member, all I know is what I can find on the internet. I won't be coming into Chiang Mai until January 2010.
> Just today I've been browsing serviced apartments, and thought The Loft looked pretty cheap compared to most of the places advertised on the web.
> Am I going to find significantly less expensive lodging for a light-traveling single male once I get there?
> That would be nice to hear if true.
> Thanks


My advise is to just book a couple of nights at a guesthouse/hotel and look around once you get there. It will most likely be cheaper than anything you'll find on the net, and you will also have more to choose from.

Pictures on the internet doesnt really tell you that much about the standard in reallity. You should always check the room/apartment before agreing to pay for any longer than a couple of nights. 
Bad smell, aircon that doesnt work, low waterpressure etc. are things you only can check on site.

As for the price, around in Krabi you'll find bungalows and houses with 1-2 bedrooms, fully furnished with aircon/hot water for under 7000 baht/month.
Move away from the touristy areas and you'll get bigger houses even cheaper.

Chiang Mai I don't know, never been there. But it's supposed to be considerably cheaper than Krabi.


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> My advise is to just book a couple of nights at a guesthouse/hotel and look around once you get there. It will most likely be cheaper than anything you'll find on the net, and you will also have more to choose from.
> 
> Pictures on the internet doesnt really tell you that much about the standard in reallity. You should always check the room/apartment before agreing to pay for any longer than a couple of nights.
> Bad smell, aircon that doesnt work, low waterpressure etc. are things you only can check on site.
> ...



Thank you. I have checked the guesthouses as well, and am glad to hear what you have to say about that. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

anselpixel said:


> Thank you. I have checked the guesthouses as well, and am glad to hear what you have to say about that. Sounds like a plan.


Happy to help


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

If you're not too bothered about appearances, there are studio apartments in the centre of Chiang Mai going for around 5,000 baht a month. A bit dingy - the building's old, and hasn't been refurbished recently - but that's the bottom end price. Advantage is it's right next to the Night Bazaar, bang smack in the middle. Place is known as the Night Bazaar Condos.

Smarter modern places, same spec, can be had around the 8 to 12,000 baht mark. Loads of them available, Chiang Mai has suffered as much as anywhere from the recent downturn.

If you are staying for several months, Acid Crow is right, get a guesthouse for a few nights and look around.


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> If you're not too bothered about appearances, there are studio apartments in the centre of Chiang Mai going for around 5,000 baht a month. A bit dingy - the building's old, and hasn't been refurbished recently - but that's the bottom end price. Advantage is it's right next to the Night Bazaar, bang smack in the middle. Place is known as the Night Bazaar Condos.
> 
> Smarter modern places, same spec, can be had around the 8 to 12,000 baht mark. Loads of them available, Chiang Mai has suffered as much as anywhere from the recent downturn.
> 
> If you are staying for several months, Acid Crow is right, get a guesthouse for a few nights and look around.


Thanks. I hadn't heard of those condos before. Interesting location, and possibly a good idea for me, as my main concerns are immersion and convenience. A little dingy doesn't put me off that much as long as my room is secure from unwanted foot traffic. I'll be traveling around SE Asia during the year I'm there, and would like not to worry about the theft issue too much.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

anselpixel said:


> Thanks. I hadn't heard of those condos before. Interesting location, and possibly a good idea for me, as my main concerns are immersion and convenience. A little dingy doesn't put me off that much as long as my room is secure from unwanted foot traffic. I'll be traveling around SE Asia during the year I'm there, and would like not to worry about the theft issue too much.


There's an all night reception so it is reasonably secure. It's good value especially if it's just somewhere needed as a base and a place to lay your head. To locate it, it's in a soi parallel to Chang Klan, the Night Bazaar Road, about 50 metres from the Foxy Lady Go-Go Bar...

They usually have a selection of studios available. Don't take the first one offered, ask to see a few. Otherwise they'll try to get rid of the least easy one to rent out, for whatever reason, first.


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> There's an all night reception so it is reasonably secure. It's good value especially if it's just somewhere needed as a base and a place to lay your head. To locate it, it's in a soi parallel to Chang Klan, the Night Bazaar Road, about 50 metres from the Foxy Lady Go-Go Bar...
> 
> They usually have a selection of studios available. Don't take the first one offered, ask to see a few. Otherwise they'll try to get rid of the least easy one to rent out, for whatever reason, first.



Foxy Lady, eh? 
I am a Hendrix fan, so that should work well.
Thanks for all the information and advice. This will be my first stop after the guest house transition.


----------

